# All The Gear, With a Cauliflower Ear



## SteSteez (Jul 21, 2007)

Just looking for some advice regards to Caluiflower Ear in The UK... do i book a doctors appointment? go to an NHS Walk-in Centre?

or the A&E?

I have been advised to get it "drained" whatever that is, just dunno where to go.


----------



## Mandirigma (Oct 8, 2009)

Go A&E.

I went to the GP to get it drained but they they ended up saying, best go A&E.

I did it myself in the end.

http://www.uk-mma.co.uk/general-conversation/5513-cauli-ears-draining-them.html

It looks a lot worse now though, looks mangled lol. Will post a pic soon.

If you do it yourself, get slin needles.


----------



## TroJan Fight Wear (Apr 25, 2010)

Haha cauliflower ears! which ever prik who invented these needs a good slap!

A&E mate, Doctors are useless full stop. Dont have a clue, too busy worrying about getting something wrong, Hospital Docs n Nurs just get on with it!


----------



## SteSteez (Jul 21, 2007)

Thanks for the info, Mandirigma - where would i get an initial needle from? dont you need to give a needle at the xchange to get one?

or should i not bother doing it myself? feel alot more comfortable someone who is medically trained doing it, so will go to the A&E


----------



## Mandirigma (Oct 8, 2009)

SteSteez said:


> Thanks for the info, Mandirigma - where would i get an initial needle from? dont you need to give a needle at the xchange to get one?
> 
> or should i not bother doing it myself? feel alot more comfortable someone who is medically trained doing it, so will go to the A&E


No probs dude, few vids on youtube using 23g needles. Advantage is the syringe is bigger.

With slin needle, you can draw 1ml max so may have to stab one or two more times to drain.

I got mine from a needle exchange yes.

Whatever you do, stab upwards in the inner part of the lob, not the bit that ear phone go into but like the area just above that. If theres scar tissue, it wont show as much. This is advice I was given by an Iranian wrestling champ back in the 90's (plus he used to be a trainer at tokei gym to guys who now teach at london shootfighters).


----------



## callam_nffc (Jun 22, 2009)

Id avoid the drop in centre idea mate, i went to my local one about my staph and they told me they had no appointments?!

So theyre not drop-in at all imo

A&E is your best bet, may be in for a lengthy wait though


----------



## YourMMA (Aug 20, 2009)

Easy enough to do it yourself. When it first happened to me I went to the docs and they were useless. I had to tell them what to do.

Get to needle exchnage and they'll give you some needles and sterile wipes and the things to dispose of your needles in. Drain that shit, then pad it (filling the cavity) to stop it swelling back up again. Bit gay, but used to work for me, put cotton wool in the ear and then sleep with a head band on haha. Keeps it compressed.


----------



## SteSteez (Jul 21, 2007)

Righteo lads, superb advice...

Went to A&E though, waited for just over an hour (not whinging) and the nurse didn't have a clue, got the doctor he didn't have a clue, i said just google it, and he did (haha)... he clicked on wikipedia and read the treatment part... that was funny.

Anyway this other doctor (tastey ass she had) did the needle bit and i have a bandage wrapped around my head now with padding on the ear. I look like an extra from a war movie.

Have to go back on friday, as she says it can come back....


----------



## TroJan Fight Wear (Apr 25, 2010)

Cue up like a smackhead! lol


----------



## SteSteez (Jul 21, 2007)

Yea, a few bagheads were in the A&E today.... mingin place, could never work in an hospital


----------



## TroJan Fight Wear (Apr 25, 2010)

Lol, thats well funny!


----------



## james8 (Jun 30, 2008)

how quick does it swell up, i just got in from training and my ear hurts but it ent swollen, my mums a nurse and my step dads a smack head so if it does im sure between them they can drain it.


----------



## Imy (Jul 20, 2007)

I actually thought this would be a thread about how awesome cauliflower tastes.

You people are missing some awesome opportunities to keep this 'all the gear' meme going.

'All the gear with a cauliflower ear?' would have been spot on!


----------



## TroJan Fight Wear (Apr 25, 2010)

Yeah! Bring back the "All the Gear" gags back!!!!


----------

